# net.ath0 cant find access point

## DaggyStyle

hello.

I have a problem with net.ath0

when it boots or when I boot it, I get this:

```

FireBlade dagg # /etc/init.d/net.ath0 start

 * Starting ath0

 *   Configuring wireless network for ath0

 *     no access points found

 *   Couldn't find any access points on ath0

 *   Failed to configure wireless for ath0                                [ !! ]

FireBlade dagg #  

```

when I want to load it, I need to use the iwconfig

my kernel is 2.6.16-r6 with all needed kernel included

kernel-2.6

```

ath_pci

ath_hal

ath_rate_sample

wlan

wlan_acl

wlan_ccmp

wlan_tkip

wlan_xauth

wlan_wep

wlan_scan_sta

wlan_scan_ap

```

network adaptor is WG511T

madwifi-ng and madwifi-ng-tools version is 0.1531.20060427

also tried with stable version and the old driver

how can I fix it?

dagg

----------

## herrzattacke

same problem no answer ...

I think there is something missing in the baselayout but I'm not shure

----------

## DaggyStyle

what version of baselayout you have?

----------

## magbenji

I have this same error.  It seems like my wireless config in conf.d/net or conf.d/wireless is totally being ignored by the script.  Right now I have to bring the card up manually by doing

```
#iwconfig wlan0 essid blah key XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XX enc open

#ifconfig wlan0 up

#dhcpcd wlan0

```

I have all of this stuff in the init script (and I've tried many different ways of giving it this info), but no dice...  has anyone found a solution yet?

----------

## magbenji

btw... i have baselayout = 1.12.0_pre19-r2

----------

## UberLord

This is a known problem with madwifi - best solution is to use wpa_supplicant to manage your connection even if your AP doesn't use WPA.

----------

## magbenji

I'm using ndiswrapper not madwifi... does it make a difference?

----------

## magbenji

I tried changing to wpa_supplicant but still get the same problem.

Here are my config files:

/etc/conf.d/net

```
modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dndiswrapper -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf"

wpa_timeout_wlan0=20

modules=( "dhcpcd" )

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_wlan0="-t 20"

```

/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ap_scan=2

network={

        ssid="XXXXXXX"

        key_mgmt=NONE

        wep_key0=XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

        wep_tx_keyidx=0

        auth_alg=OPEN

}

```

wpa_supplicant seems to work... but not when i put it into the init script   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Fi

Hi there,

I'm having some similar problems  here, i have a dlinkag660

bought in north america 

workd well there at least in b modulation using wep

I'm in europe at the moment, and cant associate with an acces point (linksys here)

iwlist scan finds the ap, reports a poor link quality, thought i'm just by the ap

the card keeps scanning, even though i tell it wich channel essid and ap to use

madiwifi-ng madwifi-old same results

ndiswrapper works (though it is reported 0/100 for link quality but it is almost perfect and using 54Mb modulation)

any Ideas? i would prefer to use madwifi than windows drivers

i havent tried wpa_supplicant yet

regards,

P.L.

----------

## Shadow84

@ Fi

I think you have to change the frequency. There is an other frequency in Europe as in North America.

@all

You have to config the /etc/conf.d/net

[code]modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

# Users of madwifi add this:

wpa_supplicant_ath0="-Dmadwifi"

# Users of Intel ipw2100/2200 (Centrino) chips with older kernels add this:

wpa_supplicant_ath0="-Dipw"

wpa_timeout_ath0=60

# As of kernel 2.6.15 (and probably earlier), centrino users have to use

wpa_supplicant_ath0="-Dwext"

wpa_timeout_ath0=60

[/code]

----------

